# FDC for residential fire sprinkler systems?



## garrett

Do you need an FDC (fire dept connection) on residnential sprinkler systems?

Don't see it in the code.

Seems like fire officials are gonna want one though...

Thanks.


----------



## cda

Nope

It is in nfpa 13 D or should I say the non requirement is there

Remember it is designed to get people out and think only has to have ten minute water supply


----------



## Builder Bob

The answer is that depends -

13 system? Possible - some limited exceptions

13 R system? Possible - some limited exceptions

or

a 13 D system? Nope- unless locally admended..... (some areas in California come to mind for some reason ----- any Cali's  out there wish to confirm this?????


----------



## mark handler

You are right there are some "Local Amendments" to the code based on local conditions including water pressure and fire areas.


----------



## garrett

It will be NFPA 13D, or per R313.3 (in California).

Thanks,

So, basically no FDC is required per code,

but fire official is probably expecting one.

Also, because this is for townhomes, they see

this as a "dense" housing type, with more people at risk.

I know they don't have any local amendments on the books,

but based on what I have gathered from speaking with him

he is expecting an FDC. I remained silent as I wanted to do

my homework before telling him there won't be one.

I'll see, but at this point I want someone who is licensed to

design fire sprinkler systems to be the one to prepare the design documents.

That way it is not coming from the "developer" but from someone in the industry.


----------



## AegisFPE

If you put an FDC on a 13D system, you may need to alter the hydrostatic pressure test!


----------



## mark handler

garrett said:
			
		

> It will be NFPA 13D, or per R313.3 (in California).


Without location and/or AHJ

I can't provide additional info


----------



## cda

Garrett

Being a townhouse, will each Town home have its own riser???


----------



## mark handler

garrett said:
			
		

> It will be NFPA 13D, or per R313.3 (in California).... but at this point I want someone who is licensed to design fire sprinkler systems to be the one to prepare the design documents....





> Being a townhouse, will each Town home have its own riser???


Depends on the design. We do not have all the information.


----------



## Frank

Is not required for 13D systems but a number of contractors tend to provide a single 1-1/2 FDC.


----------



## smeismer

I think that it is a very bad idea to include a FDC in a 13D system.  The components are not rated for the pressures involved.  What good does it do to pump the system, if the components blow out in areas away from the fire and render the pressure at the appropriate head nil?


----------



## cheyer

Not required, unless by local ordinance,and face it, wouldn't be used...no maintenance requirement...so,is it going to work or not?..it's anybody's guess....


----------



## peach

not required; here we do the hydros at 200 psi for these systems just like for commercial sprinkler systems so the components should be able to handle the surge however the RFS is to allow the occupants time to get out of the structure and contain the fire (sure glad "we" traded off the passive components of construction which would further contain the blaze).


----------



## beach

> here we do the hydros at 200 psi for these systems just like for commercial sprinkler systems......


For 13D with CPVC?


----------



## mark handler

When a fire department connection is used on a home fire sprinkler system, then section 4.3.2 of the 2007 edition of NFPA 13D states that the system must pass a hydrostatic pressure test in accordance with NFPA 13. The NFPA 13 hydrostatic pressure test is done according to NFPA 13, (2007 edition), section 24.2.1, which is basically at 200 psi for 2 hours.


----------



## pwood

listing on blazemaster pipe o.k with 200#


----------



## beach

I read, probably mistaken, that Peach required a 200 psi hydro on RFS, regardless if a FDC was installed.......

By code, a 13D system is only required to be tested to ambient pressure, not pumped up to 200. That was all I was asking.

Blazemaster is rated for 175 psi continuous


----------



## forensics

Is the system constructed as a stand alone 13R or 13D system ?? If so the FDC can be included but a hydro test of 200psi for 2 hours is required along with the "Materials test and data Sheet"

If it is a "multipurpose system" then it can be done with Pex"A" and that material is listed for 130psi so no FDC can be included.  The test proceedure only requires a test at the line pressure of the system.

Hope this helps   )


----------

